# Blurred



## mullro (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like to know how to get rid of the blurring that occurs at any distance 30m through to 90m. (titan scope 4x and 6x lens) I can not get a clear outline on the target on either lens .I've tried adjusting the scope up and down, sliding the sight back and forth but cannot get it right. Is there a tried and proven method for setting the scope perfectly in line to achieve a defined target outline.
Any info. gratefully received.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

peep clarifier, but if you are shooting a dot, that may get fuzzy or blurred. I have that problem, so I shoot a 1/16 or 3/32 peep without the claifier. I can handle a slightly fuzzy target, but prefer a crisp clear dot.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you wearing glasses? Ive learned that sometimes ill be looking throught the rim of my glasses and it gives me a blurred target. If you dont wear glasses you probabely need a peep clarifier.


----------

